# [Kult der Verdammten-Allianz] Raidgilde (seit 2005) sucht neue Mitspieler



## Rodin-is-Nuum (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

 

die Gilde Nuum Sagorton (Server: Kult der Verdammten) sucht noch zuverlässige Mitspieler für den Raid und Mythic+ Content.

 

*Gesucht*

Es werden derzeit durch die Bank weg alle Klassen gesucht, da wir unsere Stammgruppe stärken und den Weg zu Mythic-Raids ebnen möchten.

Aktueller Stand

7/8 Normal

5/8 Heroic

 

*Raidzeiten*

Montag und Mittwoch, 19:45 - 23:00 Uhr

 

*Über uns*

 

Nuum Sagorton ist seit 2005 als Raidgilde aktiv - durchgehend unter nahezu gleicher Stammgruppe…der harte Kern eben - und gehört damit zu den "alteingesessenen" Raidgilden auf Kult der Verdammten.

Unser Fokus liegt auf dem Heroic-RaidContent und wenn möglich auch dem Mythic-RaidContent.

Mythic+ Dungeons werden auch gern gemacht.

Zu dem gibt es immer wieder das ein oder andere Event bei dem man Gildenerfolge zusammen meistert, Geheimnisse in der weiten Welt des Warcraft entdeckt oder eben auch mal Roleplay betreibt.

 

Wir legen großen Wert auf ein entspanntes, soziales Miteinander sowie Loyalität. Im Laufe der Zeit ist unsere Gilde zu einer beständigen, freundschaftlichen Gemeinschaft zusammengewachsen. Viele von uns spielen nun schon seit WoW Classic zusammen und wir freuen uns immer über motivierten Zuwachs.

 

*Anspruch*

 

An unseren 2 Raidtagen (Montag und Mittwoch) bestreiten wir den jeweils aktuellen Raidcontent, zunächst schnellstmöglich auf Normal, anschließend liegt der Fokus auf Heroic und Mythic. Das ganze geschieht mit dem erforderlichen Einsatz aller Beteiligten, aber ohne Brechstange. Entspannt, aber zielorientiert.

Während der Bosskämpfe ist daher Konzentration und Ruhe im Voice angesagt, ansonsten kommen auch lockere Gespräche und allgemeiner Spaß und Blödsinn nicht zu kurz. Auf stumpfes Geflame und cholerische Anfälle können wir hier sehr gut verzichten.

 

*Erwartungen an die Spieler*

 

Neben einem gepflegten Spielcharakter erwarten wir ein angemessenes Klassenverständnis, gruppentaugliches Spielverhalten, zuverlässige An-/Abmeldung für die Raidtermine, Pünktlichkeit sowie Konzentration und Einsatz während der Raidzeit.

Darüber hinaus solltest du über eine stabile Internetverbindung sowie ein funktionierendes Mikrofon verfügen.

Wir sind auf der Suche nach langfristiger, zuverlässiger Verstärkung und erwarten entsprechende Absichten bei unseren Neuzugängen.

Von Seiten der Raid-Attendance erwarten wir keine 100% und es wird keinem der Kopf abgerissen, falls mal etwas dazwischenkommt. Dennoch sind die Raidabende für uns gesetzt und nicht nur wahrzunehmen, sollte man spontan kein spannenderes Abendprogramm finden.

 

Seid ihr Teil des Kaders, ist eure regelmäßige Teilnahme fest eingeplant.

 

*Wiedereinsteiger & Neue WoW-Spieler*

 

Auch Wiedereinsteiger und neuere WoW-Spieler mit entsprechenden Ambitionen und Interesse an unserer Gilde sind herzlich eingeladen sich bei uns zu melden (Kontakt siehe unten).

Aber auch wenn du in deiner Gilde bleiben möchtest ist das für uns kein Problem. Eine Gemeinschaft ist schließlich nicht davon abhängig wo man sein zu Hause hat.

Vor einem eventuellen Proberaid gehört ein kurzes Gespräch per Voice oder Chat zu unserem Standard-Aufnahmeverfahren, in welchem wir eure Fragen beantworten und klären können, ob unsere Gilde das ist, was ihr sucht und umgekehrt.

 

*Kontakt*

 

Bei Interesse melde dich bei Rodin (Rodin#2737) oder Solemnia (Solemnia#2929) - wir beantworten auch gerne ganz unverbindlich deine Fragen.

Wir freuen uns auf dich! :-)


----------

